# superman vs hades (saint seiya)



## HeavyMetalThunder (Oct 8, 2010)

scenario 1: all stars superman
scenario 2: pre crisis superman
scenario 3: post crisis superman
scenario 4: superboy prime
scenario 5: superman prime

vs Hades from saint seiya 

some hades' feats: alligned the solar system's planets with TK; created a universe filled of bilions of galaxies and 2 dimensions; travelled throught his universe in some minutes; owned the god saints


----------



## Lord Raizen (Oct 8, 2010)

He likely takes 1-3. Ive no call on 4 and 5 though.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Oct 8, 2010)

meh, I don't know. supes prime is a universal thread, isn't he? well, Hades is, too


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 8, 2010)

As much as i know about saint Seiya, Hades rape.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Oct 8, 2010)

> As much as i know about saint Seiya, Hades rape.



maybe in the scenarios 1-2(not sure about this)-3 but not in the 4-5


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 8, 2010)

Superman Prime/Superboy prime is not even a cosmic cube being. He's a skyfather level character. And that's only with his Guardian energy amp. In base form with no armor he's at best, just a transcendent being. Hades rapes in all scenarios. You should make this match more fair by just tossing out the scenarios and just make it Pre-Crisis Superman w/ Sword of Superman.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Oct 8, 2010)

or maybe put all of them at once fighting him


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 8, 2010)

The rape still doesn't lessen at all.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm quite sure that pre crisis and superman prime can't be raped by hades...I could be wrong, anyway.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 8, 2010)

Make this Cosmic armor Superman vs Hades and the rape is the other way around. But that aside Hades would be above most other Supermen. Sword of superman would help even the fight a bit.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Oct 8, 2010)

ok, I give him the sword.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 8, 2010)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> maybe in the scenarios 1-2(not sure about this)-3 but not in the 4-5



He curses everybody's souls with a sword swipe.



HeavyMetalThunder said:


> or maybe put all of them at once fighting him



He got 5 God Saints off his case with a sword swipe.

I count two add-ons to the OP in less than a page going, which automatically makes this thread a fail and a neg.

Superman Prime being even Skyfather level in overall power set is pushing it.

Stop being horrible realmadesama.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Oct 8, 2010)

> Originally Posted by HeavyMetalThunder
> maybe in the scenarios 1-2(not sure about this)-3 but not in the 4-5
> He curses everybody's souls with a sword swipe.
> 
> ...



I know you don't like my threads


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 8, 2010)

No shit Sherlock.


----------



## KaiserWombat (Oct 8, 2010)

The Sword of Superman, IIRC, grants the Man of Steel access to power wielded by The Presence: a multiversal entity that is the father of (and superior to) fellow multiverse-level beings Lucifer and Micheal, the keeper of the Spectre's power (who is potentially multiverse-level with full permission), and is only equalled by the Great Evil Beast (manifestation of evil itself), and surpassed by the so-called Primal Monitor (the original Monitor that broke off into the CoIE Monitor and Anti-Monitor, and currently the most powerful entity to ever exist in the DC continuity).

That's a ridiculous amount of power he gets to wield.


----------



## The777Man (Oct 8, 2010)

Wasn't Superman Prime 1 Million Universe Level? If so, then I see him as the only one who could contend with Hades.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 8, 2010)

The777Man said:


> Wasn't Superman Prime 1 Million Universe Level? If so, then I see him as the only one who could contend with Hades.



The bad thing is that he's mostly featless... He'd likely still lose to Hades. Cosmic Superman/Thought Robot is the only version of Superman that could really only defeat Hades.


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 8, 2010)

KaiserWombat said:


> The Sword of Superman, IIRC, grants the Man of Steel access to power wielded by The Presence: a multiversal entity that is the father of (and superior to) fellow multiverse-level beings Lucifer and Micheal, the keeper of the Spectre's power (who is potentially multiverse-level with full permission), and is only equalled by the Great Evil Beast (manifestation of evil itself), and surpassed by the so-called Primal Monitor (the original Monitor that broke off into the CoIE Monitor and Anti-Monitor, and currently the most powerful entity to ever exist in the DC continuity).
> 
> That's a ridiculous amount of power he gets to wield.



except he didn't get all that power. sword of superman pre crisis supes is only universal roughly. it was created by the presence or something IIRC but its not multiversal. its not the fucking DC equivalent of the HoTU.

hade's is like universal+ right?


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Oct 9, 2010)

^

  more or less


----------



## Devil Kings (Oct 9, 2010)

KaiserWombat said:


> The Sword of Superman, IIRC, grants the Man of Steel access to power wielded by The Presence: a multiversal entity that is the father of (and superior to) fellow multiverse-level beings Lucifer and Micheal, the keeper of the Spectre's power (who is potentially multiverse-level with full permission), and is only equalled by the Great Evil Beast (manifestation of evil itself), and surpassed by the so-called Primal Monitor (the original Monitor that broke off into the CoIE Monitor and Anti-Monitor, and currently the most powerful entity to ever exist in the DC continuity).
> 
> That's a ridiculous amount of power he gets to wield.



The Presence is not equal to the Primal Monitor. Remember all of DC was compared to a gem in the presence of the Primal Monitor, and Mandraxx was eating all of the DC multiverse even the Presence.


----------



## KaiserWombat (Oct 9, 2010)

...my god, people should read ALL the post before chewing it out.

It says "*surpassed* by the so-called Primal Monitor".


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 9, 2010)

KaiserWombat said:


> The Sword of Superman, IIRC, grants the Man of Steel access to power wielded by The Presence: a multiversal entity that is the father of (and superior to) fellow multiverse-level beings Lucifer and Micheal, the keeper of the Spectre's power (who is potentially multiverse-level with full permission), and is only equalled by the Great Evil Beast (manifestation of evil itself), and surpassed by the so-called Primal Monitor (the original Monitor that broke off into the CoIE Monitor and Anti-Monitor, and currently the most powerful entity to ever exist in the DC continuity).
> 
> That's a ridiculous amount of power he gets to wield.



Actually, while it is implied that it was created by The Presence, it was never actually stated, and it was only stated that if he merged with the sword, he would merge with the universe.


----------



## KaiserWombat (Oct 9, 2010)

Well then, my bad.


----------



## Lord Raizen (Oct 9, 2010)

Either way, it place him in league with Hades' destrucive power and survivability, though not enough to give him any edge.

Hades should be able to tank universe level attacks, and he has a myriad of abiliteis that give him a more than likely win against nearly all incarnations of Supes.


----------

